# My 40$ Toro 824 1980



## kcirtap (Feb 8, 2015)

Starts well. Only problem i can find so far is the forward gears, u have to hold the lever in place it doesn't stay engaged. Reverse is ok though.....


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

good price, good HP level. put some chains on that puppy and you'll be good to go...


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Great deal man!!!! 

Sounds like your traction tension spring broke. Very common, very cheap and very easy fix...accessible through the belt area! Is this why u got it so cheap???

Sorry, im on my phone and cant get u links at the moment. Check my 38080 '89toro thread for a pic of the spring.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum kcirtap. Here is a link to the thread classiccat was referring to. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/44017-toro-824-a.html

OR

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/44017-toro-824-a.html


----------



## kcirtap (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Guys. Yeah i think that is why it was going for so cheap. HE said he had been manually pushing it but got fed up and posted it for sale. This is my first blower. Gonna check out the spring once it gets warmer it is currently -30 celius here in quebec ;0)


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh man...these blowers are a workout even when they are powered  if its a runner....you scored a BOMPROOF TORO for 50 bucks!!!! Thats the stuff right there!!!!


----------



## kcirtap (Feb 8, 2015)

LOL yeah i found it brutal to push and there was no snow. Can't imagine doing it with snow.... Probably why owner sold it. Probably bought something shiny.... But yeah think i scored nicely. I just bought a house and only moving in may, so only really need it for next winter, but when i saw ad on kijiji, i was all over it. Didn't want someone else to get it... Gonna try to remove the belt cover to see what it looks like...


----------



## kcirtap (Feb 8, 2015)

well couldn't wait. I braved the cold.... Here it is. Thank you very much. Gonna order part


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to the Toro two stage service manual (thank you Shryp) that should help with current and future repairs. You can also go to the Toro website and download a free user manual by entering your model and serial numbers.

http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf

https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Springs are fairly generic. You could take your old one to any good hardware store, Home Depot or tractor supply place and match it up with something close enough.


----------



## kcirtap (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you. I appreciate the help.....Glad i found this site, saved me alot of work 



Grunt said:


> Here is a link to the Toro two stage service manual (thank you Shryp) that should help with current and future repairs. You can also go to the Toro website and download a free user manual by entering your model and serial numbers.
> 
> http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf
> 
> https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello kcirtap, welcome to *SBF!!* you got an easier fix than you though you would have


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city. here in the ever beautiful frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## kcirtap (Feb 8, 2015)

I have another question. My auger control lever, will not stay in off position. If i put lever on off, with the vibration next think u know it is back in the one position. Tryed paying with linkage but no help..... THis there suppose to be some kind of spring there as well that helps it stay in the off position?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

kcirtap said:


> I have another question. My auger control lever, will not stay in off position. If i put lever on off, with the vibration next think u know it is back in the one position. Tryed paying with linkage but no help..... THis there suppose to be some kind of spring there as well that helps it stay in the off position?


Hey KC, I believe your torsion clutch spring is either broken or not connected properly; Part number should be 20-1160. you'll be able to see it under the belt cover (side opposite the traction tension spring that you already fixed).


----------



## kcirtap (Feb 8, 2015)

awesome thank you. I will check that out.



classiccat said:


> Hey KC, I believe your torsion clutch spring is either broken or not connected properly; Part number should be 20-1160. you'll be able to see it under the belt cover (side opposite the traction tension spring that you already fixed).


----------



## pcfithian (Mar 3, 2014)

When you get tired of the Tecumseh engine that is on it, replace it with a Predator 212.


----------

